# 'The House' AKA 'BeeKeepers' - March 2013



## steve2109 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to start with this one, There is an excellent write up here **Internal Link (Thread) which gives a good history and also OMJ's quality report has great Photos.

The house in a pretty derelict state now and the ceilings are caving in. I didn't see some of the stuff from previous reports but with all the stuff in there I could easily have missed loads...

From my own perspective it just seemed a house that has had everything thrown in it and nothing seems to match or make sense. It was difficult to actually see anything due to huge amount of paraphernalia in there and was also difficult to walk anywhere without stepping on something or climbing over furniture !!

My pictures are not the best as my tripod broke !! I have tried to show the overall state of the place and not all the different objects in the house..


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2013)

Criky what a mess!great pics.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm loving the 70s lamp shade! 
Awesome shots.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 10, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Criky what a mess!great pics.



My thoughts when I walked in !!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 11, 2013)

Blimey, was than an old 8bit 9600 modem?

I wonder what their carpet looks like. I have to agree it's a mess, but soooo much interesting stuff.


----------



## Pen15 (Mar 11, 2013)

A real interesting find, must have a look myself.

You did well mate!


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 11, 2013)

What a wonderful find great work on this report


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 11, 2013)

Some great bits scattered about, I could spend all day in there having a nose.
I did wonder at times if some pics were of my son's bedroom 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2013)

Blimey, what a fantastically messy place. Bit of tidying up before they can put it on the market. Good work there...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 12, 2013)

there is definitely stuff missing since the time when i went, which is truly sad. that said you have spotted some stuff that i wish i had seen and photographed. lovely report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 12, 2013)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> ....you have spotted some stuff that i wish i had seen and photographed.



You know what I'm going to say dont you... had you left the ONE room that you spent hours photographing you might have seen more


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 12, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> You know what I'm going to say dont you... had you left the ONE room that you spent hours photographing you might have seen more



hahaha, knew that was coming! well, i was happy with my visit, but yes, i clearly missed some gems, bummer.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 12, 2013)

still like the look of this place. nice shots


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 12, 2013)

*Lovely stuff... Really must get down here before its too late!*


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 13, 2013)

proper hardcore hoarder...makes my place look oh so tidy now

Another nice job Steve...the places u visit often bring a smile


----------



## MrDan (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you Steve, your pictures motivated me to find this place! 
Nice to see you doing what the websites tag line says and documenting decay!  
Love it.


----------



## WaitWhut (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice place 

You didn't happen to get a look on what was on the picture slides?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone who goes here - make sure you open the fridge


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 13, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Anyone who goes here - make sure you open the fridge



I was going to but decided against it ! Glad I did now....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 13, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> I was going to but decided against it ! Glad I did now....



I was advised not to but I did anyway. Theres a lot of stuff in there, very stinky stuff


----------



## st33ly (Mar 13, 2013)

Pure Madness!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2013)

So.much.stuff! 
How do you even begin to explore that?! Excellent stuff, cheers for sharing!


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats a well stocked derp is that!

Nicely photographed


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 22, 2013)

WaitWhut said:


> Nice place
> 
> You didn't happen to get a look on what was on the picture slides?




Yep, these...


----------

